# Do you remember...



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

...how many kids there used to be out playing, when you were a child yourself? All the different games, toys one made oneself etc...left to gout playing when the sun rose and came in for dinner and then back out again, not coming back in before it was almost dark and it was nothing wrong with it...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 7, 2013)

Yup, course, most of the time I was helping my dad on the farm. But I did get time to play when I was growing up.


----------



## woljags (Apr 7, 2013)

i used to play football all day unless i was modeling in the shed,i don't think kids are aloud to be kids now due to the pc crew


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 7, 2013)

True! .....and they're not allowed out to play, unless they look like some dude or dudette from a SWAT team, with all the protection!


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 7, 2013)

Street hockey from sun up to sundown all summer long, weekends in the winter. I lived between a river and a creek, lakes and the ocean were minutes away so plenty of fishing and I could start hunting within 5 minutes from leaving my house. Then I grew up, got a car, and noticed females. 

Geo


----------



## Marcel (Apr 7, 2013)

My kids still like to play outside.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 8, 2013)

the only way you get most of todays kids outside is to throw their phone or game console out the door....


----------



## Airframes (Apr 8, 2013)

Heck, see a bunch of kids outside together these days, it's time to check your car, your windows, the street signs .....


----------



## Readie (Apr 9, 2013)

I was out all the time and used to walk cycle miles to beaches. Spend hours making an off road bicycle to use racing in local woods.Climbing trees etc.
I had no money but, all the freedom in the world.
No one worried about paedophilia's then.

Spin forward to the paranoid 21st Century..there's a paedo behind every bush and a pervert behind every tree.
So, most kids are taken everywhere in cars, spend hours of facebook etc and have not enjoyed the simple freedoms that my generation did.

A real shame.


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2013)

You're right there john. I did all those things in the '50s and '60's. I used to cycle to the airport virtually every day in the summer holidays (if not away on the Northumberland coast). It was around 15 miles each way, via the centre of Newcastle, and it would be dark by the time I got home.
Also, when even younger, my friends and I played cricket, either in the local park, or with chalked 'stumps' against a wall, until it was to dark to see the ball which was about to knock your teeth out!
A couple of years back, there was a TV advert set in the 1950s, made in the street where I now live, and this scene brought back many memories!


----------



## Readie (Apr 9, 2013)

Airframes said:


> You're right there john. I did all those things in the '50s and '60's. I used to cycle to the airport virtually every day in the summer holidays (if not away on the Northumberland coast). It was around 15 miles each way, via the centre of Newcastle, and it would be dark by the time I got home.
> Also, when even younger, my friends and I played cricket, either in the local park, or with chalked 'stumps' against a wall, until it was to dark to see the ball which was about to knock your teeth out!
> A couple of years back, there was a TV advert set in the 1950s, made in the street where I now live, and this scene brought back many memories!



Great photo. I didn't realise cars were so advanced in 1950


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 9, 2013)

Used to be football, wargames, cowboys and indians, snowball fights in the winter, building snow caves, swedish version of baseball, land hockey, ice hockey in the winter, steal.....harvest apples, strawberries....etc., etc...


----------



## Readie (Apr 9, 2013)

Hiking and camping in the middle of no where too, forgot to mention that.
Swimming, making rafts, making river dams...
My kids laugh at the simplicity of my youth.


----------



## dobbie (Apr 9, 2013)

My kids played outside....a lot. It was either that or I would find them something to do-like wash and paint the inside of the garage................


----------



## Airframes (Apr 9, 2013)

Ah, the memories of exploring the hills and forests! Cycling, or walking, miles and miles, then camping in a tiny, heavy canvas tent, no groundsheet as such. Making rafts on the river (or sea), and makeshift igloos in winter!
BTW John, that pic was taken from my front door - the cars in the adjoining road, including my Jeep in the front, were moved there, out of shot (which was downhill, from the left). The advertising hoarding is covering a 'modern' window, and there was a dummy post box and other 'set dressing' here and there.
I've posted some of these before, but here's some of the 'set dressing', and the film crew, during a break in filming. The ad was for a well-known brand of curry sauce, or something similar.
Note the disused sign p;ost, to the right of the last pic - the crew painted it to blend with the brick work!!


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 9, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Used to be football, wargames, cowboys and indians, snowball fights in the winter, building snow caves, swedish version of baseball, land hockey, ice hockey in the winter, steal.....harvest apples, strawberries....etc., etc...


"Swedish version of baseball"
I am almost afraid to ask!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 9, 2013)

When I was 6YO my parents left Chicago and moved out into Indian country (an area that eventually became Palos Hills). We had a house and a barn and electricity period. By summer we had horses and as such a good part of my day was taking care of them with Dad. Houses were far apart so it was tough to get groups of kids together. We made a baseball diamond in a field, various "Forts" from which we played war games, using slingshots to shoot crabapples. Camping was anywhere we could pitch a tent. The "backyard" was a 10,000 acre forest preserve with about 200mi of trails. Got my first real gun, a single-shot .22 t age 10YO. The squirrel, rabbit, rat, and crow population went into serious decline. At 12YO I got a 200cc Trimuph Tiger Mountain Cub motorcycle. Except for chores, I was gone from sunrise to sunset


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 9, 2013)

fubar57 said:


> Then I grew up, got a car, and noticed females.



Guess I got it backwards - I noticed females, got a car and still haven't grown up.  Maybe I'm just a late developer!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 10, 2013)

Growing up?? What the f*ck is the point!?


----------



## Readie (Apr 10, 2013)

To quote Pete Townshend

'Mature? I'm not mature...I'm just derelict'


----------



## gumbyk (Apr 10, 2013)

"Growing old is compulsory, growing up is optional"


----------



## Airframes (Apr 10, 2013)

Yep, and as the saying goes "You're only as old as the woman you feel ...."


----------



## bobbysocks (Apr 10, 2013)

and its amazing they cant figure out why kids today are so obese??? like all of you TV in the early morning and afternoon sucked...game or talk shows..and soap operas. we were outside playing some sort of ball...kick the can...building cabins in the woods....doing stupid things we now wonder how we ever lived through. i read an interesting article when the cold war was still going on. the author basically talked about troops meeting and asked who would you back in a hand to hand fight....the russian kid who probably was out from dawn to dusk tossing bails of hay or the american kid who spend all day trying beat the high score on space invaders? all these modern devices have made our life better in some ways but made us worse off in others.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 10, 2013)

Readie said:


> To quote Pete Townshend
> 
> 'Mature? I'm not mature...I'm just derelict'



To quote Pete Townshend... "And I moved... I moved towards him". One of my most favorite bands of all times. Fantanstic artist, but hinky as he got older. It appears that all my rock gods are queens.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 10, 2013)

Goddesses?


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 10, 2013)

Yeah. Turns out so. Van Halen, Queen, Styx, Rolling Stones, The Who, David Bowie, Rod Stewart, etc, ... Now that I'm older I don't give a $hit and fully comfortable in my manhood. Wonderful bands everyone!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 11, 2013)

.......with a female side?


----------



## Readie (Apr 11, 2013)

Matt308 said:


> To quote Pete Townshend... "And I moved... I moved towards him". One of my most favorite bands of all times. Fantanstic artist, but hinky as he got older. It appears that all my rock gods are queens.




Pete Townshend's writing is complex Matt. 
Not sure what 'hinky' is... Chinese Eyes and Empty Glass? 
My favourites
'won't get fooled again' , 'baba o'reilly , 'slip kid' and 'my generation'
If you are feeling brave you could suggest to Daltrey that he is a queen....


----------



## Readie (Apr 11, 2013)

'hope I die before I get old'


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 11, 2013)

I think the problem is that parents don't invest enough in their childrens time anymore. It is just easier to sit them down in front of a Playstation and let them play all day. They are quiet and not bothering you.

When I was a kid my mom was always taking me to the pool, the zoo, museums, or I would go camping or hiking. I was active in thd boy scouts. When I was not doing such things, I was outside playing soldier or pirates or building a fort with my friends. We could turn a stick into a sword, gun of anything.

Kids today, don't have an imagination, and I blame parents for this.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2013)

Readie said:


> Pete Townshend's writing is complex Matt.
> Not sure what 'hinky' is... Chinese Eyes and Empty Glass?



One of the most beautiful songs Pete ever wrote. But don't kid yourself what it is about.

Pete Townshend - Empty Glass/And I Moved

And I moved
As I saw him looking in through my window
His eyes were silent lies
And I moved
And I saw him standing in the doorway
His figure merely filled the space
And I moved
But I moved toward him

And I moved
And his hands felt like ice exciting
As he laid me back just like an empty dress
And I moved
But a minute after he was weeping
His tears his only truth.
And I moved
But I moved toward him


----------



## Readie (Apr 11, 2013)

This is better... than the Meher Baba bollocks

Real 'Oo anger.

We'll be fighting in the streets
With our children at our feet
And the morals that they worship will be gone
And the men who spurred us on
Sit in judgment of all wrong
They decide and the shotgun sings the song

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around me
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
And I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again

Change it had to come
We knew it all along
We were liberated from the fall that's all
But the world looks just the same
And history ain't changed
'Cause the banners, they all flown in the last war

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around me
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
And I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
No, no! 

I'll move myself and my family aside
If we happen to be left half alive
I'll get all my papers and smile at the sky
For I know that the hypnotized never lie

Do ya?


There's nothing in the street
Looks any different to me
And the slogans are replaced, by-the-bye
And the parting on the left
Is now the parting on the right
And the beards have all grown longer overnight

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around me
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again
No, no!

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

*
Meet the new boss
Same as the old boss*

Isn't that true eh Matt?


----------



## javlin (Apr 11, 2013)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I think the problem is that parents don't invest enough in their childrens time anymore. It is just easier to sit them down in front of a Playstation and let them play all day. They are quiet and not bothering you.
> 
> When I was a kid my mom was always taking me to the pool, the zoo, museums, or I would go camping or hiking. I was active in thd boy scouts. When I was not doing such things, I was outside playing soldier or pirates or building a fort with my friends. We could turn a stick into a sword, gun of anything.
> 
> Kids today, don't have an imagination, and I blame parents for this.



Remember Chris back in the day Mom stayed home a family could survive on one income.I grew up in a family with 3 brothers and 3 sisters and Mom was home every day being tormented thus "go play" and there was really nothing to do inside anyway.We had about 20-30 acres of woods to bike in,build underground forts(washing machine tops became hatches),tree forts(lots),catching snakes/lizards and walking with Susie in the rain(she was 2yrs older thean me) Boys could fight and settle difference and maybe even become friends.Well we know what happens in the PC world of today.I still have the map of the trails in my head and location of certain forts.


----------



## Readie (Apr 11, 2013)

javlin said:


> Boys could fight and settle difference and maybe even become friends.Well we know what happens in the PC world of today..



You are absolutely right.
Well said
Cheers
John


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 11, 2013)

Reading this thread gives me hope that I'm not doing too much to screw up my boys. They play outside...a lot. Sword fights, forts, catching critters...the whole shebang. My concern is they won't be able to relate to other kids their age(s)...but, hey, that's their problem! Maybe I am giving them cause to blame me for their future psychiatrist bills!


----------



## mikewint (Apr 11, 2013)

Well if we're doin songs, MY favorite:
Well a man come on the 6 o'clock news
Said somebody's been shot, somebody's been abused
Somebody blew up a building
Somebody stole a car
Somebody got away
Somebody didn't get too far yeah
They didn't get too far

Grandpappy told my pappy, back in my day, son
A man had to answer for the wicked that he done
Take all the rope in Texas
Find a tall oak tree, round up all of them bad boys
Hang them high in the street for all the people to see that

(Chorus)
Justice is the one thing you should always find
You got to saddle up your boys
You got to draw a hard line
When the gun smoke settles we'll sing a victory tune
We'll all meet back at the local saloon
We'll raise up our glasses against evil forces
Singing whiskey for my men, beer for my horses

We got too many gangsters doing dirty deeds
We've got too much corruption, too much crime in the streets
It's time the long arm of the law put a few more in the ground
Send 'em all to their maker and he'll settle 'em down
You can bet he'll set 'em down


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2013)

Readie said:


> This is better... than the Meher Baba bollocks
> 
> Real 'Oo anger.
> 
> ...



Surely you do not understand the contrasts. That's like asking me to compare Shakespeare with Snoop Dog:

I hope you know the stakes
I'll put a slug between your shoulder blades
Then ask what light through yonder poser breaks?
I hath been iambic on that ass, ye bastard
My rhymes are classic
Your crap is drafted by a kindergartener high on acid

Ye hoebag
Youre an old white Soulja Boy who has no swag and no gonads
Egads, it's so sad
And to top it off
You're not a doctor
I've never seen a softer author
You crook, you
I bet you wrote The Twilight books too!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 11, 2013)

I really liked the "ye bastard" part.


----------



## Readie (Apr 12, 2013)

Matt, I know that Pete Townshend is a rather odd individual and that his music is about where he is at any given given time.
'By Numbers' was a low point for example.
I have meet the 'Oo in 1977...Daltrey is ok underneath the image. Probabily the best adjusted of all of them.

The one thing PT has done that put me off is the 'children images' episode, denied of course, but that has a left a bad taste in even the most diehard 'Oo fans.

Of PT's solo work I like




the best

I'm an English boy
I was brought up right
Hold me down
And I will bite
I know no fear
I serve with joy
I'm proud to be here
An English boy
I feel like a stray dog
Blurred like a movie
You say you've come to arrest me
But you're just trying to test me
I'm bored with your prejudice
Spreading like a fever
Your promises to train me
Are just attempts to restrain me
I'm an English boy
Precisely made
You can pin me down
I am not afraid
I show no fear
I will serve with joy
I'm proud to be here
An English boy
Use me like a headline
Cut pieces to pieces
I'm black on the tube line
Red on the touch-line
Freezing up the future
Stopping every stopwatch
You say we're moving like an oil slick
Thicker than a house brick
I'm an English boy
I was brought up right
If you raise your dress
Then I will bite
My voice is clear
I got perfect poise
Good to be down here
With all the English boys
And I don't know where I am now
Or where I'm gonna go
I just keep going round and round on the circle line
Like some demented kind a commuta
Trying to avoid paying for my ticket
I'm a lost soul
I read about myself in the newspapers
I'm a pig
I'm a thug
I've got nowhere to go but down
Feel like I'm kicking at a dead man
Kicking in the chorus
I'm broken by hatred
While politicians just ignore us
You never gave me any value
You didn't give me any reason
There's no tools and no toys
For any English boys
I'm an English boy
I was brought up right
Hold me down
And I will bite
I know no fear
I will serve with joy
I'm proud to be here
An English boy
I'm an English boy
I'm an English boy
I'm an English boy
No tools, no toys for any English boy
English boy


----------



## N4521U (Apr 12, 2013)

Now how can I remember, I'm almost 70!!!!!


----------



## Readie (Apr 12, 2013)

N4521U said:


> Now how can I remember, I'm almost 70!!!!!



Well...you know what they say...inside every American is an English boy trying to get out


----------



## mikewint (Apr 12, 2013)

NOOO Way, Had to kick you Lobster-back Limeys out of here twice, once in '76 and agin Old Hickory had to do it down in New Orleans in '14


----------



## Readie (Apr 13, 2013)

mikewint said:


> NOOO Way, Had to kick you Lobster-back Limeys out of here twice, once in '76 and agin Old Hickory had to do it down in New Orleans in '14



I had to laugh at the LBL's Mike...but, I have no idea what you are talking about....


----------



## mikewint (Apr 13, 2013)

Britishers!! Short memorys:

(Sung to "God save the King")
God bless the Commonwealth,
May it increase in strength, Its foes annoy
That George is now no more king of this fertile shore,
From whence he drew his store, Completes our joy!

God save great Washington,
Virginia's war-like son, And make him brave
Defend him from all the blows of Howe and all his foes
Guard him where'er he goes, Washington save.

Free states attend the song,
Now independent from the British throne
To earth's remotest bound, echoing skies resound,
The sweet melodious sound. Liberty's our own!



In 1814 we took a little trip
Along with Colonel Jackson down the mighty Mississip.
We took a little bacon and we took a little beans
And we caught the bloody British in the town of New Orleans.

[Chorus:]
We fired our guns and the British kept a'comin.
There wasn't nigh as many as there was a while ago.
We fired once more and they began to runnin' on
Down the Mississippi to the Gulf of Mexico.

We looked down the river and we see'd the British come.
And there must have been a hundred of'em beatin' on the drum.
They stepped so high and they made the bugles ring.
We stood by our cotton bales and didn't say a thing.

[Chorus]

Old Hickory said we could take 'em by surprise
If we didn't fire our muskets 'til we looked 'em in the eye
We held our fire 'til we see'd their faces well.
Then we opened up with squirrel guns and really gave 'em ... well


----------



## Readie (Apr 13, 2013)

Ah yes Mike..of course.
We had to leave you folks to get with your lives at some time...


----------



## meatloaf109 (Apr 13, 2013)

Lobster Backs, Red coats.
Limey, From the RN issue of limes to combat scurvey.
Teaching English history to the English.
I ought to get paid for it.
Great Lyrics, Mike!


----------



## Readie (Apr 13, 2013)

We had other things to sort out as well in those turbulent years chaps.
Culminating on the Sunday, 18 June 1815...

Paul, what is 'old hickory' ?

Yes you should lol. 
Sure you are not of English stock?

This is what I love about you Americans and Aussie's you are really related to us.

Cheers
John


----------



## tyrodtom (Apr 13, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Britishers!! Short memorys:
> 
> (Sung to "God save the King")
> God bless the Commonwealth,
> ...


 Didn't you leave out a part of the song ?

They ran thru the briars and they ran thru the bushes.
They ran thru the brambles where a rabbit couldn't go.
They ran so fast the hounds couldn't catch em,
on down the Mississippi, to the Gulf of Mexico.


Just couldn't help myself. Or was that the chorus?


----------



## Readie (Apr 13, 2013)

tyrodtom said:


> Didn't you leave out a part of the song ?
> 
> They ran thru the briars and they ran thru the bushes.
> They ran thru the brambles where a rabbit couldn't go.
> ...



See, you like so much you write songs about us


----------



## mikewint (Apr 13, 2013)

Well, I'm willing to teach US history too.: Andrew Jackson (March 15, 1767 – June 8, 1845) was the seventh President of the United States (1829–1837). Based in frontier Tennessee, Jackson was a politician and army general who defeated the Creek Indians at the Battle of Horseshoe Bend (1814), and the British at the Battle of New Orleans(1815) Jackson was nicknamed "Old Hickory" because of his toughness and aggressive personality; he fought in duels, some fatal to his opponents.


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 13, 2013)

Dearest Lord...


----------



## Readie (Apr 14, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Well, I'm willing to teach US history too.: Andrew Jackson (March 15, 1767 – June 8, 1845) was the seventh President of the United States (1829–1837). Based in frontier Tennessee, Jackson was a politician and army general who defeated the Creek Indians at the Battle of Horseshoe Bend (1814), and the British at the Battle of New Orleans(1815) Jackson was nicknamed "Old Hickory" because of his toughness and aggressive personality; he fought in duels, some fatal to his opponents.



Hardly surprising considering where his parent hailed from Mike...
His blood line was British !


----------



## mikewint (Apr 14, 2013)

Well yea, as were so many but he is forgiven his ancestors after he he beat the living Bejesus out of them at New Orleans


----------



## Readie (Apr 15, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Well yea, as were so many but he is forgiven his ancestors after he he beat the living Bejesus out of them at New Orleans



Bit like a family feud....British stock Americans fighting British soldiers


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 15, 2013)

mikewint said:


> ...after he he beat the living Bejesus out of them at New Orleans



Slight over-exaggeration methinks since a month later those same Brits had taken Fort Bowyer on the Mobile as the last battle of the war. 

However, that was all a long time ago and we "cousins" have spent more years fighting on the same side than we did opposing each other.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2013)

.......and still, them there hillbillies can't speak proper English!


----------



## Readie (Apr 16, 2013)

Play the banjo well though...


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 16, 2013)

Hurry up and paddle, I hear banjos!


----------



## Readie (Apr 16, 2013)

Its when the banjos stop we need to start worrying Jan...


----------



## mikewint (Apr 17, 2013)

You will notice, though, the relative smarts of the country cousins though. We realized long ago that standing perfectly still, in an open field, wearing a red coat, with crossed while belts was not a good idea when a 1000 Kentucky rifles, behind cotton bales were taking aim and shooting along with cannon loaded with grapeshot. After a few volleys, and with most of their senior officers dead or wounded, the British soldiers, having no orders to advance further or retreat, stood out in the open and were shot apart with grapeshot. After about 20 more minutes of bloodletting, General Lambert assumed command and eventually ordered a withdrawal.
Talk about sitting ducks!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 17, 2013)

Lucky13 said:


> Hurry up and paddle, I hear banjos!


 
See my Avatar


----------



## mikewint (Apr 17, 2013)

Soooo, been there, done that????


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Apr 17, 2013)

mikewint said:


> Soooo, been there, done that????


 
Nooooo, just sayin if you hear them Banjos playin, get the heck out of there before you find yourself squeelin like a piggie.


----------



## buffnut453 (Apr 17, 2013)

mikewint said:


> You will notice, though, the relative smarts of the country cousins though. We realized long ago that standing perfectly still, in an open field, wearing a red coat, with crossed while belts was not a good idea when a 1000 Kentucky rifles, behind cotton bales were taking aim and shooting along with cannon loaded with grapeshot. After a few volleys, and with most of their senior officers dead or wounded, the British soldiers, having no orders to advance further or retreat, stood out in the open and were shot apart with grapeshot. After about 20 more minutes of bloodletting, General Lambert assumed command and eventually ordered a withdrawal.
> Talk about sitting ducks!



No, no, no!!! You've got it all wrong. Total misreading of the tactical situation. The obvious point you're missing is that standing out in plain sight was simply a ruse to lull those rebellious ex-colonials into a false sense of security so that we could suddenly surprise them with....err...our rapid retreat (ok, fair enough, some stupid actions are simply indefensible! ). 

However, we learned our lesson for the assault on Fort Bowyer which went rather better than the New Orleans disaster.


----------



## Readie (Apr 18, 2013)

And..the 'Red coat' served us well in Waterloo.
At least the French had the balls to fight in the open hahaha.


----------



## Night Fighter Nut (Apr 21, 2013)

Talk about memories... someone mentioned earlier that parents let the computers and electronic games raise the kids. There was just TV to raise the kids during the 60's and 70's. I can remember riding my bike 20 miles so I could see WW2 aircraft at the airport. Didn't have any friends that lived near me so I rode my bike everywhere, rain or shine. When we were together we played board games with war themes like Panzer Leader, Squad Leader, Carrier Strike, Chopper Strike, Sub search, D&D... (back when you had a person who was the dungeon master) or just fly a kite. I believe if you want kids to grow up in similar conditions as us, take away the electronic gadgets and have them figure out the old games. 

Funny but my kids didn't get to watch television until they were half way through grade school; instead we either read to them or had them read books.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2013)

Aaaah.....them old boardgames!


----------



## Readie (Apr 21, 2013)

A great way to pass a winter afternoon. Monopoly, Cluedo and Risk.
I much prefer those to computer games as you speak and interact with people
Cheers
John


----------



## BikerBabe (Apr 21, 2013)

We ARE getting old when we start reminiscing about our childhood, guys! 
I remember paying at the local swamp with my buddies, buiding "caves" and "hunting" ducks with bow and arrows.
Playing with cars indoors when it was raining, and dad would get one of those big household-size boxes of matches and help me lay out roads and parking lots that my cars could drive on.  
I had made lego houses and yes, I was so spoiled that I had a lego train set, which I them played with as well, incorporating it into the matchstick roads and cities. 

And being the tomboy that I was, I had Action Man dolls instead of Barbie and Daisy dolls. 
My friends wanted to play that their Barbies got married to my Action Man dolls and had a family and all, but of course the Action Man dolls attacked my friends' Barbie dolls and raped and tortured them before hanging them and moving on to the next target to be assaulted. Little monster I was!  (And no, needless to sat that game wasn't very popular with my friends...  )

Visiting friends in the winter, playing with train sets and cars, reading books together - I blame my old school pal Lars for getting me started on the Lord of the Rings books when I was 14, I've been reading that set regularly since then. 
Getting into fights in the school yard and getting together with friends to plan and plot our revenge. And getting mighty surprised with myself, when I actually began _winning _some of the fights. From then on, the bullies left me alone, thank god! 

Being taught by my grandmothers to play different card games, I still love to play cards today. I'm not very good at it, but I deeply enjoy it. 
Playing different skill games on bicycle out on the road with friends, drawing more and more difficult "obstacles" on the road with chalk, things that we had to do to try and outdo each other - heheh, that was fun, except for when you went head first over the handlebars, because you f****d up. 
Or bicycle racing and go-cart/soap box car racing - loved it! 
There's plenty of happy memories alright.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 21, 2013)

Readie said:


> I much prefer those to computer games as you speak and interact with people



Speak, interact......with....other.....people???


----------



## Readie (Apr 21, 2013)

'Speak, interact......with....other.....people??? '

I know its a radical idea Jan hahaha


----------



## mikewint (Apr 21, 2013)

It surely is becoming that way. See families at restuarants where the kids are playing electronic games, teens and adults are texting or whatever. They hardly even stop to eat


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 21, 2013)

When we go out with friends now, everyone puts their cell phone on the table, face down. First one to grab their phone, pays the bill. Very effective.

Geo


----------



## muscogeemike (Apr 21, 2013)

BikerGirl, I see you are in Denmark and you mentioned THE LORD OF THE RINGS.
I was married in Copenhagen and while there found a 1 book volume containing all three Tolkien books.
Lovely city - Copenhagen.


----------



## Readie (Apr 21, 2013)

'When we go out with friends now, everyone puts their cell phone on the table, face down. First one to grab their phone, pays the bill. Very effective'...

Especially if you get a better phone too lol


----------



## javlin (Apr 22, 2013)

BikerBabe said:


> We ARE getting old when we start reminiscing about our childhood, guys!
> I remember paying at the local swamp with my buddies, buiding "caves" and "hunting" ducks with bow and arrows.
> Playing with cars indoors when it was raining, and dad would get one of those big household-size boxes of matches and help me lay out roads and parking lots that my cars could drive on.
> I had made lego houses and yes, I was so spoiled that I had a lego train set, which I them played with as well, incorporating it into the matchstick roads and cities.
> ...



Thats funny I had a Girl who was friend like you growing up(all tomboy) her name was Karen.We use to play alot of army in the acres of woods around the house.The bikes yep whilly bars and bananna seats over clays hills and then thru the bars on your face  Boy we were bruttal to or bodies.The older boy down the street tell ya a nail will go through your shoe to your foot and you just had to find out! ouch!!


----------

